# Medical disqualifications



## eposz (9 Apr 2015)

Hi, I'm a 17 year old student andI have been considering a career in the army. I was wondering about a possible medical issue. Would having had the (extremely minor) surgery for ingrown toenails on the big toes be an issue? Specifically the type where part or all of the nail is removed and chemically killed to stop it from growing again. The surgery doesn't impact a persons balance or there walking ability at all, many ultramarathon runners voluntarily have there nails removed.

Thanks.


----------



## mariomike (9 Apr 2015)

eposz said:
			
		

> Would having had the (extremely minor) surgery for ingrown toenails on the big toes be an issue?



 Ingrown Toenail  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109390.0

As always, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## eposz (9 Apr 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Ingrown Toenail
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/109390.0
> 
> As always, best to contact Recruiting.



I'll call my local CFRC I guess. Thank you.


----------

